# Does everyone here own guns? Rifles, Pistols?



## Coolwater

So much talk of guns here, I'm wondering if everyone here owns guns, and what kinds? Rifles, shotguns, or pistols. The more I read here, the more worried I become, especially to protect our daughter. Also, can a gun like "The Rifleman" used, be bought now? I've had only one gun in my life, a shortened shotgun, but I used to practice with all kinds with my dad, years ago.


----------



## RNprepper

Coolwater said:


> Rifles, shotguns, or pistols.


Yes, yes, yes.


----------



## Slippy

Coolwater said:


> So much talk of guns here, I'm wondering if everyone here owns guns, and what kinds? Rifles, shotguns, or pistols. The more I read here, the more worried I become, especially to protect our daughter. Also, can a gun like "The Rifleman" used, be bought now? I've had only one gun in my life, a shortened shotgun, but I used to practice with all kinds with my dad, years ago.


Sadly all of us lost our guns in the deep waters of the Marianna Trench in various places on planet Earth. :lol::lol:


----------



## BagLady

Slippy said:


> Sadly all of us lost our guns in the deep waters of the Marianna Trench in various places on planet Earth. :lol::lol:


Stop Slippy, your gonna scare him off and we won't have any fun playing with him! :mrgreen:


----------



## Coolwater

LOL to the yes, yes, yes.


----------



## Coolwater

LOL Slippy, and I know where that is, thanks to navy son!


----------



## BagLady

CoolWater, Don't mind Slippy. Mrs Slippy doesnt let him out much. He's harmless tho.
In answer to your questions; 1. Yes
2. All of the above.
I can't advise you about wether or not to get a gun.
You see, I'm Slippy's 1/2 sister by his second mothers uncle's son.
And I'm only 14. So, you'd get better advice from someone else.
Welcome aboard!


----------



## Slippy

Serious question Coolwater;

You have obviously procreated since you have mentioned a daughter. So, who do you think is responsible for her well being and protection? (Amongst other things?)


----------



## Coolwater

Hi BagLady, and I won't get scared off, so go ahead; I could use some humor long about now. I truly, truly, joined here to learn things.


----------



## James m

No. The government came and took all of my guns away from me. (But they overlooked the 20mm Vulcan behind the woodshed.)


----------



## Inor

Yep - pretty much. Name a modern firearm and I am pretty sure you will find at least one member here that owns 3 of them and another that HATES that particular make/model.


----------



## Coolwater

Yes Slippy, I know I'm responsible for her; not only does she believe nothing's going to happen, she's also single. I read on here something so bad, about the hoodlums/thieves, will be murdering us and raping our daughters. And I can indeed shoot, at least at beer cans, just been a while.


----------



## BagLady

I like my .410 shotgun, and my .22 semi-auto.
Hubby has 6. Including a .32 pistol
I've had 3 lever action rifles. 2 Marlins and 1 Henry.
IMO, the Marlins are far better rifles.


----------



## Coolwater

InOR, I don't know of any modern firearms. Was seriously wondering about the Rifleman's gun, no aiming.


----------



## Deebo

You guys have guns?


----------



## Coolwater

That's LOTS of guns BagLady! My dad had lots too, seems I shot a 22, shotgun, 303 magnum, and some other kind of shotgun; don't remember, just remember one of them had a powerful kick. We just shot for fun.


----------



## Slippy

Coolwater said:


> Yes Slippy, I know I'm responsible for her; not only does she believe nothing's going to happen, she's also single. I read on here something so bad, about the hoodlums/thieves, will be murdering us and raping our daughters. And I can indeed shoot, at least at beer cans, just been a while.


"A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed."
Coolwater my friend;

Being a Navy Man, you know that the only thing that stops a bad man with a gun is a good man with a gun. If you do some research on the crime stats compiled by the FBI, you'll most likely notice a few things. Where most crimes occur, Who most crimes are committed by, etc.

What's your gut telling you? A good idea to own firearms and be trained in there use? Or not?


----------



## alterego

From a concerned Missourian officer

Report: Alleged Officer Warns Ferguson ‘If You Do Not Have a Gun, Get One’

Share this:

More Sharing ServicesShare on facebookShare on twitterShare on email555

(Photo by Scott Olson/Getty Images)

FERGUSON, Mo. (CBS ST. LOUIS) -*Law enforcement in the Ferguson area are preparing for potential protests and riots following the grand jury’s decision in the Michael Brown investigation, which is expected sometime this month.

Talking to “St. Louis Coptalk” forum, a supposed police officer in the Ferguson area issued a warning to others in the community to “protect” their families with firearms.

Many posting in the forum expressed fears that demonstrators will take to the streets regardless of the decision made in the Aug. 9 shooting death of the 18-year-old by officer Darren Wilson.

Vocative*reports that under the name “A Concerned Cop,” one commenter shared the following warning:

“If you do not have a gun, get one and get one soon. We will not be able to protect you or your family. It will be your responsibility to protect them. Our gutless commanders and politicians have neutered us. I’m serious, get a gun, get more than one, and keep one with you at all times.”


----------



## Coolwater

Deebo said:


> You guys have guns?


No, not here, maybe a bb gun from years ago, don't even know where that is though.


----------



## Inor

Coolwater said:


> InOR, I don't know of any modern firearms. Was seriously wondering about the Rifleman's gun, no aiming.


I am not sure what you are referring to with "the Rifleman". But basic rule of thumb, you aim a rifle or pistol and point a shotgun. I.E. shotgun are designed for short distance with a "spray and pray". (Not a hard fast rule, but generally.)


----------



## Slippy

Coolwater said:


> InOR, I don't know of any modern firearms. Was seriously wondering about the Rifleman's gun, no aiming.


I remember Chuck Connors played the Rifleman but I didn't remember the gun that he used so I looked it up; The 1892 Winchester caliber 44-40.

EDIT;
I don't know much about the 44-40 but I can darn well assure you I don't want to get hit by one;

.44-40  .44-40 Winchester cartridge
 TypeRifle/PistolPlace of origin







United StatesProduction history DesignerWinchester Repeating Arms CompanyDesigned1873Specifications Parent case.44 HenryCase typerimmed, taperedBullet diameter.427 in (10.8 mm)Neck diameter.443 in (11.3 mm)Shoulder diameter.457 in (11.6 mm)Base diameter.471 in (12.0 mm)Rim diameter.525 in (13.3 mm)Case length1.310 in (33.3 mm)Primer typeLarge pistolBallistic performance  
Bullet weight/typeVelocityEnergy200 gr (13 g) lead1,245 ft/s (379 m/s)688 ft·lbf (933 J)217 gr (14 g) lead1,190 ft/s (360 m/s)682 ft·lbf (925 J)225 gr (15 g) lead750 ft/s (230 m/s)281 ft·lbf (381 J)
 


----------



## Hemi45

Coolwater said:


> InOR, I don't know of any modern firearms. Was seriously wondering about the Rifleman's gun, no aiming.


Go to a gun shop, preferably one with a range that rents guns (bring a couple hundred dollars and spend a few hours.) Ask your bazillion questions and start shooting different, shapes, sizes and calibers. You'll begin to see what works for you and what doesn't. You'll also see the need for aimed fire rather than Chuck Conners (very cool) TV intro.


----------



## Coolwater

Yes I want one now, so a rifle of some kind and a pistol? Is there no kind of drugging guns, like they use in africa, that would put people to sleep and then we take their weapons and when they woke up, maybe they'd run?


----------



## Inor

Slippy said:


> I remember Chuck Connors played the Rifleman but I didn't remember the gun that he used so I looked it up; The 1892 Winchester caliber 44-40.


Aiming required - not spray and pray.


----------



## James m

You'd need a blow gun and a poison frog. A lot of animals they tranquilize don't wake up.


----------



## Slippy

Inor said:


> Aiming required - not spray and pray.


Thanks Inor,

Just looked it up and posted some basic info on the caliber.


----------



## Coolwater

Thanks BagLady. It seems mine I sold was a 410, with a sliding lever on the bottom to prep it to shoot. And it was a short rifle, less than 2 feet long.


----------



## Deebo

Chloroform?
Welcome coolwater.


----------



## Inor

Coolwater said:


> Yes I want one now, so a rifle of some kind and a pistol? Is there no kind of drugging guns, like they use in africa, that would put people to sleep and then we take their weapons and when they woke up, maybe they'd run?


That is a VERY bad idea! If you want to learn to shoot, then you have to be ready to commit a bunch of time and a bunch of money to the effort, or join the Army. And yes, you will drop a couple hundred bucks learning safety before you are ever even allowed to touch a firearm. That is part of the deal. Remember, we are the guys standing on the lanes next to you and we do not want to be accidentally shot any more than you do.


----------



## Coolwater

So the rifleman's didn't always do the job? And was that a shotgun?


----------



## Coolwater

Ok InOR, I'm ready to commit the time money and effort, just hate to think I might kill a teen who was only hungry. Plus, having to shoot thru glass maybe on our deck, and that's 24 feet of glass. And what about the bodies, if someone is saying don't be seen outside, lay low?


----------



## Slippy

More ballistics on the .44-40


----------



## Slippy

Coolwater said:


> Ok InOR, I'm ready to commit the time money and effort, just hate to think I might kill a teen who was only hungry. Plus, having to shoot thru glass maybe on our deck, and that's 24 feet of glass. And what about the bodies, if someone is saying don't be seen outside, lay low?


Do you hate to kill a teen that wants to kill you?
As far as the bodies; if a WROL then find a friend. In a world with law, find a GOOD friend.


----------



## Coolwater

Slippy, so that means the bullet begins dropping at 80-100 feet? Wouldn't that be ok?


----------



## Coolwater

No, I could if I had too - the teen. What is WROL? Sweet guy, you lost me there on finding a friend. It would have to be me, husband nor daughter would never shoot.


----------



## Slippy

Cool
The ballistics chart bottom axis is yards.


----------



## RNprepper

Coolwater said:


> Yes I want one now, so a rifle of some kind and a pistol? Is there no kind of drugging guns, like they use in africa, that would put people to sleep and then we take their weapons and when they woke up, maybe they'd run?


You've got to make THE decision that owning a gun means that you are willing to use it in whatever way stops a threat to you or your family. If you are not willing to shoot someone, then you really shouldn't be getting a gun. Your hesitation will give the bad guy time to disarm you and use your weapon against you. Take a basic hand gun class. It's fun and you'll learn a lot - especially about gun safety. Then decide if owning a gun is right for you.

You mentioned a husband so I am assuming you are a woman. There are lots of hand gun classes for women only, if you would feel more comfortable with that.


----------



## Coolwater

Oh boy so that's a long-shooting gun~but then I probably couldn't see the target so far away.


----------



## BagLady

Coolwater said:


> Thanks BagLady. It seems mine I sold was a 410, with a sliding lever on the bottom to prep it to shoot. And it was a short rifle, less than 2 feet long.


CoolWater. The .410 is a shotgun. More for varments, a light weight shotgun good for kids and women. No kick to speak of. You can buy slugs for it too.
The gun the Rifleman shot was a RIFLE. Not a shotgun.
A shotgun has a larger bore (barrel/hole) for the shotgun pellets to come out of.


----------



## Coolwater

OK RNprepper
RNprepper is offline, I'll see what's around here monday. The short shotgun I bought for y2k was from a pawn shop. He ran a search on my license then I got to take it home, but I guess things are different now. We never shot that gun, just sold it back.


----------



## RNprepper

Coolwater said:


> Oh boy so that's a long-shooting gun~but then I probably couldn't see the target so far away.


Scope.


----------



## Coolwater

BagLady
BagLady is online now ~~ well, he asked me if the gun was for me, I said yes, and he walked behind the counter and came back with that one. I only liked its size. Would it do the job just for home protection?


----------



## Slippy

Coolwater said:


> No, I could if I had too - the teen. What is WROL? Sweet guy, you lost me there on finding a friend. It would have to be me, husband nor daughter would never shoot.


Slowdown Coolwater!

Not to get too personal but it would be helpful if you told us a little bit about your situation;
Sounds as if you are female and have some but limited firearm knowledge. 
What do you want to use firearms for? What type of home situation do you have? Rural, Subdivision, Urban?

Just some basics from ole Slippy...A 12 gauge or 20 gauge shotgun are both excellent personal protection firearms with the right ammo. A semi-automatic rifle chambered in 5.56 will get the job done but may require a bit more training etc. A revolver is a great option as is a semi-auto handgun. Lots of great options.

PS WROL means Without Rule of Law.


----------



## Coolwater

Oh duh to me, had forgotten about scopes! Ok, I'll just go talk to someone monday. thank you so much


----------



## bigdogbuc

Rifles, pistols shotguns? What are these things you speak of? I'm confused.


----------



## BagLady

CoolWater. Just found out your a woman. That's good that your willing to go through training. When you do, you will be able to test several rifles, pistols and shotguns to see what works best for you.
Others here can better advise you on home defense weapons. I like my .22 semi-auto rifle because it holds 10 rounds of ammo, can shoot long distance, and is light weight. I have a scope on it.
Welcome aboard.


----------



## bigwheel

Hey Coolwater snag one of these. Its what the Rifleman would have used if he could have afforded it most likely. Only thing is..its really a pistol. Its a clone of what Josh Randall aka Steve McQueen carried on the Bounty Hunter TV series.
Rossi USA


----------



## Coolwater

Ok Slippy, woman who used to go shooting all the time with her dad, and got very good with all his guns. Then married a guy who won't use guns. I live 12 miles from huge city, by a lake and a creek - nearly a subdivision but not crowded like those, except the lake is always packed with fishermen, joggers, etc. I truly didn't mean to worry so many about this. Will just go see where I can find a range like spoken of. Thanks on the WROL!


----------



## Inor

Coolwater -

This conversation has gotten a bit on the bizarre side for me. I do not want to slap you down for being a poser. But from previous posts, I cannot rule out the possibility. If you really want to learn from us and be part of us, please go take some classes and rent some weapons and let us know how it goes or post some knowledge on other topics. We will know if you are bullshitting.

Inor signing out on this thread.

-I-


----------



## Coolwater

That's pretty cool, bigwheel ~ only thing is, I'd probably slam my fingers in that latch, then yell in pain and then get shot. Wouldn't the sliding bar to cock it work easier? Thanks, and I'm quitting worrying you guys now.


----------



## Coolwater

Peace, InOR, please? Why on earth would I try being a poser when I seriously came asking about guns? I wouldn't. Appreciate all the advice and will go find a place monday, thanks for all the help.


----------



## 8301

CoolWater, Start with s simple and inexpensive rifle like a Ruger 10/22 (less than $300). For a pistol start with a 38 or 38 special. You can always work up to more powerful weapons but start small and simple. A 20 gauge (or even better a 12 ga) pump action shotgun makes a simple home defense weapon. Practice regularly: no matter how big your gun it is useless in a panic situation if you haven't practiced enough.

Pepper spray may be useful inside your home but if you have people coming out of the city looking for food you will need a rifle. A 22 rifle isn't the most powerful choice but nobody is going to charge your home if you can shoot a 22 at them and the ammo is cheap for lots of practice. In the long run I'd suggest something with a bit more hitting power but start simple and learn safe gun control and accuracy.

Keep some spare food and water but you will need a gun to help protect your food. You don't have to be Rambo, just able to protect your property and family. Don't be a victim, be able to protect yourself, property, and family.

Final thought, many people find target shooting to be a fun sport requiring careful thought and consideration. You may find it a great way to forget your problems and just relax. Target shooting can be very relaxing since you must focus and forget everything else but putting the bullet on target.


----------



## bigwheel

Coolwater said:


> That's pretty cool, bigwheel ~ only thing is, I'd probably slam my fingers in that latch, then yell in pain and then get shot. Wouldn't the sliding bar to cock it work easier? Thanks, and I'm quitting worrying you guys now.


Well yes a person needs to watch fingers on nearly all that kinda stuff. Not sure about the sliding bar cocker. You speaking of a pump maybe I think. Yes those are nice. The gun in the link is mostly a novelty item for old timers. Not real practical for most folks.

Your not worrying anybody. Stick around. As far as a home defense gun for anybody not overly familiar with guns..especially ladies...I would highly recommend a .20 gauge single shot shot gun. Very simple operation. Powerful enough to stop most any bad guy liable to be encountered. Kicks a little but nothing overpowering. Should be able to pick one up for less than a hundred bucks at any pawn shop. Or maybe a little more at most sporting goods type stores. Kindly keep us posted on your adventures.


----------



## bigdogbuc

I gather from the way she "talks", she's not from here originally.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I lost my weapons last year during the tragic volcano eruption in western PA


----------



## Diver

I'll try to give this a serious response. In a post disaster world preppers generally expect that they would both need to hunt for food, and to protect themselves from criminals. There will not be a 911 to call. As a result, guns are seen as necessary tools by most. Hence a lot of discussion occurs regarding guns. The fact they are a lot more fun to talk about than a bucket of rice also affects discussion.

Meanwhile we have a very active gun control movement that is trying to restrict what we can own. These two factors (disasters and gun control) came together during Hurricane Katrina. The city of New Orleans sent police door to door confiscating guns from legal gun owners prior to the Hurricane, leaving people defenseless when the disaster unfolded and looting and other crime became a problem. The city then made no effort to return those guns post disaster. People sued the city in Federal Court and the city was ordered to return the guns. However, many people never got their guns back. Most non-gun owners are unaware of this story, and most gun owners are very aware of it. Thank our biased media for that. This is important background if you want to understand why gun owners are opposed to various new gun control laws, such as expanded background checks or registration of any kind. They don't want their property stolen when they need it most.

Before buying any guns I suggest going to a range, taking some training, and renting a lot of different guns. You'll find what you like and what suits you. You mention a spouse who does not have your background with guns. It is time for a family discussion about prepping as well as guns. If you have everyone on board with prepping then the gun discussion becomes easier. It would be best if every member of the household took safety training and tried various guns at the range.

Different people will have different opinions as to what guns are best for different purposes. I am going to describe what I think the broad categories that are relevant to prepping are. I am sure others will have differing views.

.22LR rifle: This is usually the first gun one owns. It is used for practice and for small game. It is inexpensive to shoot and has very little recoil.

Centerfire rifle: This can be used for larger game, e.g. deer, longer distance shooting, and self defense. There are lots of choices within this category.

Shotgun: This is used for moving targets like birds or short range self defense. It is also used for sports like trap, skeet, and sporting clays, which are quite different from a target range. 

Handgun: The only category that can be easily concealed. A handgun is used for very short range self defense. Make sure you know the local laws before carrying a concealed weapon.

As I said, these are my categories and someone else will break things down further, or differently. I feel a prepper needs to cover these categories to have adequate tools for the hunting and defense needs he'll have in a post disaster world. Don't be in a big rush to buy anything. Guns are generally expensive, and you don't want to make purchases you'll regret later. You will also need ammo, cleaning supplies and various accessories. It adds up to a significant investment. Take your time, take training, and try to sample as many different weapons as possible before putting money down on a purchase.


----------



## Smitty901

Hand gun, Rifles, shot guns, Evil black ones and even a cannon . Yes the cannon is legal. If you can not defend it who will? if you can not defend it , it aint yours long.
Of course that was before hope and change and I became a liberal and turned all my weapon over to the government.
The basics once you have this down we will expand on it


----------



## thepeartree

And 100 yards is not a long-range gun. Anyway, there are reasons why so many here own guns. Self-defense is high on the list,but not the only reason. You have to think in terms of not being able to jump in the car and bop on down to the supermarket for a steak... for months or YEARS. So you need something to handle hunting. Guns are tools. We have different guns to do different jobs. You will often find a pistol and shotgun in use for protection and a shotgun and rifle used for hunting. All that takes time and money to do it right, but it may be the difference between life and death.


----------



## slewfoot

of course, of course, and of course.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Coolwater said:


> That's pretty cool, bigwheel ~ only thing is, I'd probably slam my fingers in that latch, then yell in pain and then get shot. Wouldn't the sliding bar to cock it work easier? Thanks, and I'm quitting worrying you guys now.


Time for some reality. The Rifleman was a TV show, and his rifle and how he shot it was a gimmick. IT WAS NOT REAL. In order to hit anything firing from the hip like he did, you would have to be very close and it would not be very accurate. If you get a rifle, you will need to fire from the shoulder and AIM it.

As for the "Josh Randall" monstrosity, it is about the worst firearm you could own. It makes a terrible pistol and even worst rifle. They have taken the worst of both pistols and rifles and merged them together. It is awkward to use as a pistol, difficult to fire the next round, they had to cut down the tube magazine to shorten it so it has reduced capacity, impossible to fire accurately, has a limited range, and the ammo for it is expensive and can be difficult to find. It was a gimmick for a TV show, and the only people who buy the ones from that Brazilian company do so because they think it looks "cool", not to be practical.

Forget cool as the main reason to buy a firearm. If you want a rifle that has little recoil, is accurate, dependable, high rate of fire, and ammo is readily available, buy a AR-15. There are other rifles that you might find suites your purpose. A Ruger 10-22 is very popular with many folks. Another one that is not so popular but might suit your purpose, a M-1 carbine that shoots a .30 cal carbine round.

Some other options, a 20 or 12 gauge shotgun. A double-barrel/over and under is a good choice if you are not very familiar with firearms. The most popular seems to be the pump action due to it's reliability, high rate of fire, and higher capacity...... pistols. Once again, if you are not very familiar with pistols, probably the most reliable and the type that needs the least amount of care is a double action revolver. My preference is a .357 magnum with a minimum of a 4 inch barrel for home defense/backpacking. The reason I usually go with the .357 magnum is that it fires both that round and the less powerful and therefore less kick of the .38 special round. If you go this route I suggest starting off with the .38 special round and later work up to the .357 magnum. If you go the other route, the semi-automatic pistol is probably the most popular. The more popular manufacturers products are also very reliable, require some but not excessive maintenance, and usually can put allot more rounds down range then a revolver during a limited amount of time. If starting out I would suggest a 9mm or you may want to go with something lighter, depending on your personal preference. There are many fine 9 mm semi's, the post popular probably being Glock, Beretta, or Sig Sauer.

The best advice that I can give is to go to a range that gives safety/shooting classes and take some. In my area there are several that provide the firearms and they will familiarize you with the different types and models which will help give you an idea of what you prefer in addition to teaching you how handle and shoot firearms safely. Good luck.


----------



## James m

I was going to suggest a Henry lever action .357 and a matching pistol. Then I looked at the prices. 899$ 

So then I thought of a lever action 30-30 cheap. Available at every gun shop / pawn shop. Might even have a scope pre attached. Deer season special. Heck it even kinda looks like the gun from the movie.


----------



## tango

Determine a purpose for whatever gun(s) you decide on, it will help in making choices.
Try to handle and shoot as many as possible.
Buy the best quality you can.

Join the NRA. They are the ones who keep or 2nd Amendment rights intact!


----------



## Arklatex

Looks like you guys got trolled last night.


----------



## hawgrider

Arklatex said:


> Looks like you guys got trolled last night.


I saw the title and just laughed and then laughed some more.


----------



## Smitty901

James m said:


> I was going to suggest a Henry lever action .357 and a matching pistol. Then I looked at the prices. 899$
> 
> So then I thought of a lever action 30-30 cheap. Available at every gun shop / pawn shop. Might even have a scope pre attached. Deer season special. Heck it even kinda looks like the gun from the movie.


 I hold anything Henry makes in high regard. A top of the line product made by an American company. Made not assembled from imported parts. Not cheap but Vaule for cash spent. The 357 lever action is on my list of just because I can purchases.
That said our old 336 Marlins still do the job .


----------



## ntxwheels

Even though you profess to have children, frankly I think you need to just buy a good Louisville Slugger. I say that because from your writing you don't seem mature enough or have enough common sense to handle firearms.


And yeah; I'm still around. The place is kinda like a train wreck. It's hard not to watch. But don't worry; I won't be posting any namby pamby I've been a member and have how many post threads.


----------



## Moonshinedave

No weapons here, but I do practice Jeti mind control several times a day. Soon I'll be able to convince the bad guys to shoot each other then themselves, or at the very least drop their weapons and run away.


----------



## Slippy

ntxwheels said:


> Even though you profess to have children, frankly I think you need to just buy a good Louisville Slugger. I say that because from your writing you don't seem mature enough or have enough common sense to handle firearms.
> 
> And yeah; I'm still around. The place is kinda like a train wreck. It's hard not to watch. But don't worry; I won't be posting any namby pamby I've been a member and have how many post threads.


Wheels!

Good to see you back!


----------



## Prepared One

Weapons? Weapons? I don't know nothin about no stinken weapons!


----------



## Slippy

Moonshinedave said:


> No weapons here, but I do practice Jeti mind control several times a day. Soon I'll be able to convince the bad guys to shoot each other then themselves....


Looks like your Jedi Mind Control thing has worked in many places (Chicago, Detroit, Atlanta, Newark etc). Keep up the good work!


----------



## Prepared One

ntxwheels said:


> Even though you profess to have children, frankly I think you need to just buy a good Louisville Slugger. I say that because from your writing you don't seem mature enough or have enough common sense to handle firearms.
> 
> And yeah; I'm still around. The place is kinda like a train wreck. It's hard not to watch. But don't worry; I won't be posting any namby pamby I've been a member and have how many post threads.


Glad to see ya ntxwheels.


----------



## paraquack

I like Vulcans, does he know Spock personally? Love the sound!
[video=dailymotion;x5qpsr]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5qpsr_vulcan-cannon-30mm_sport[/video]


----------



## DerBiermeister

Owned guns all my life -- but never got hooked until a few years ago.

I decided then that I needed to really arm myself in case of ....... whatever. First on the list was to get my CCW permit and get a carry pistol and then also replace my HD gun.

My HD is now two guns:
Mossberg 12ga 590(SP) with Streamlight
M&P 9mm (FS) with Viridian X5L green laser/light, TruGlo sights, modified trigger

My carry pistol is a Shield .40, AmeriGlo sights, modified trigger
My backup carry gun is S&W 640, Uncle Mikes grips for ease of speedloader, modified trigger

My fighting rifle, which I plan on using heavily in the coming civil war, is a Ruger SR-516 with an Aimpoint PRO red-dot.

I addition, I have for game -- LC Smith 20ga -- (28" barrel, modified and full choke)

My old Colt PPS 32 is for my wife.

Next on my list to purchase is -- probably -- CZ 455 .17 HMR with a Leupold VX 1 (3-9x40mm) scope. Varmit gun and game at much longer distances.


----------



## MI.oldguy

We have a few,although we have no access to them.they are on the bottom of lake Superior.due to a tragic snowmobile/ice fishing accident.:shock:


----------



## Inor

MI.oldguy said:


> We have a few,although we have no access to them.they are on the bottom of lake Superior.due to a tragic snowmobile/ice fishing accident.:shock:


What the hell were you doing trying to ice fish on Lake Superior? I'll never understand you South Shore guys. :lol:

I donated my guns to a home for unwed mothers.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Yes, I have handguns, shotguns, rifles, and if I was financially able I would own fully automatic weapons as well. Magazine fed as well as belt fed. 
Nothing says "Hello" like Ma Deuce.:-D
M2 Browning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ntxwheels

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yes, I have handguns, shotguns, rifles, and if I was financially able I would own fully automatic weapons as well. Magazine fed as well as belt fed.
> Nothing says "Hello" like Ma Deuce.:-D
> M2 Browning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Ain't nothing like the smell of gunpowder and the sound of Ma Duece saying hello to the enemy..


----------



## SDF880

All of mine went to the bottom of the Ohio when our fishing boat sank suddenly.

The only thing I have left is an MD90 high power stainless semi-auto sling shot and some throwing knives.


----------



## Smitty901

paraquack said:


> I like Vulcans, does he know Spock personally? Love the sound!
> [video=dailymotion;x5qpsr]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5qpsr_vulcan-cannon-30mm_sport[/video]


 Now if you really want some thing cool LOSAT This has no war head it does it's work on purely on kinetic energy . We had a frame by frame on this video like 10-15 years ago and captured the slip second of impact , you could see a energy ripple around the tank.




 LOSAT


----------



## James m

They don't make them like they used to 

Atom Bomb explosion (HQ):


----------



## Slippy

Nothing makes a man feel better than to hear..."Is that Ma Deuce in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?"


----------



## Smitty901

Slippy said:


> Nothing makes a man feel better than to hear..."Is that Ma Deuce in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?"


Then park a MK19 right next to it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Ma Deuce versus Minigun






Technology is fine, but shooting Ma Deuce is better than Viagra.


----------



## ntxwheels

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ma Deuce versus Minigun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technology is fine, but shooting Ma Deuce is better than Viagra.


WHEW!! Can you imagine spending the day at the range with Ma Deuce, and then having a date with Sofia Vergara that evening??


----------



## paraquack

Coolwater said:


> InOR, I don't know of any modern firearms. Was seriously wondering about the Rifleman's gun, no aiming.


So where do you call home, round abouts?


----------



## Smitty901

In my time I was a 
M60 gunner
M47 Dragon 
Carried a SAW 249
Carried a 240
Ma Deuce gunner HMMWV and m113A3 mounted. Bit of time in a M2Bradley also
MK19
TOW mounted on Jeep, HMMWV and M901A2 mounted
Javelin
Yes I lead an interest life and got to play with a lot of the toys,
Play and work were the same thing in those days. You seems to for get the sweat as time goes on.


----------



## paraquack

I used to have a couple of firearms, but wife wife ran off with them. Damn I miss those firearms!


----------



## sparkyprep

Wish I could own some guns.:sad:;-)


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Smitty901 said:


> In my time I was a
> M60 gunner
> M47 Dragon
> Carried a SAW 249
> Carried a 240
> Ma Deuce gunner HMMWV and m113A3 mounted. Bit of time in a M2Bradley also
> MK19
> TOW mounted on Jeep, HMMWV and M901A2 mounted
> Javelin
> Yes I lead an interest life and got to play with a lot of the toys,
> Play and work were the same thing in those days. You seems to for get the sweat as time goes on.


When we were young lads we were given accountability for a lot of neat weapons, and explosives, too! Now that we are older the politicians don't even want us to have a semi auto rifle such as an AR.


----------



## Smitty901

rice paddy daddy said:


> When we were young lads we were given accountability for a lot of neat weapons, and explosives, too! Now that we are older the politicians don't even want us to have a semi auto rifle such as an AR.


 We scare them... it maybe justified


----------



## Inor

Smitty901 said:


> We scare them... it maybe justified


It seems our government was best when it was scared of us.


----------



## paraquack

You said it brother! As long as we possess the ability to defend ourselves and the Constitution, they will fear us. People need to remember what happened under Hitler and how he took over the country.


----------



## Coolwater

OK here now, but oh my gosh! It seems I may have broken a serious rule of being proper on this site. All I can do is apologize. I am very sorry! I'm not a spammer or troll or faker; I was asking a serious question and that was my very first thread to ever post since joining.

The only other thread I even thought about opening was to ask how long mayonnaise will keep, since I love it and had just used a whole big jar in making potato salad. But I figured that is covered somewhere here that I just haven't discovered yet, so I went back to reading in the What's New section. Then I saw a 70 year-old's post last night about he and his wife going to drive as far as possible then having to get out and walk, with a heart condition and a bad knee .... I nearly cried at the thought. I commented to him, that maybe when they ran out of gas, if they had wool blankets and a gun, maybe it would be safer to just stay in their car until daylight or until they could get more gas.

That's when I kind of new in my heart and mind, that if everything falls apart, we are indeed all going to need a gun, and that's when I decided to ask about that instead of mayonnaise. Please accept my deepest apologies. I am a woman who simply has led a very sheltered and charmed life, and I am a tomboy, so if you thought I was just a wimpy male scared of guns, I can live with that, if I don't get kicked off. I'm truly sorry. Oh, and thanks for all the serious posts, like I said, I'm going to check out guns, ranges, etc., Monday.


----------



## Inor

Coolwater said:


> OK here now, but oh my gosh! It seems I may have broken a serious rule of being proper on this site. All I can do is apologize. I am very sorry! I'm not a spammer or troll or faker; I was asking a serious question and that was my very first thread to ever post since joining.
> 
> The only other thread I even thought about opening was to ask how long mayonnaise will keep, since I love it and had just used a whole big jar in making potato salad. But I figured that is covered somewhere here that I just haven't discovered yet, so I went back to reading in the What's New section. Then I saw a 70 year-old's post last night about he and his wife going to drive as far as possible then having to get out and walk, with a heart condition and a bad knee .... I nearly cried at the thought. I commented to him, that maybe when they ran out of gas, if they had wool blankets and a gun, maybe it would be safer to just stay in their car until daylight or until they could get more gas.
> 
> That's when I kind of new in my heart and mind, that if everything falls apart, we are indeed all going to need a gun, and that's when I decided to ask about that instead of mayonnaise. Please accept my deepest apologies. I am a woman who simply has led a very sheltered and charmed life, and I am a tomboy, so if you thought I was just a wimpy male scared of guns, I can live with that, if I don't get kicked off. I'm truly sorry. Oh, and thanks for all the serious posts, like I said, I'm going to check out guns, ranges, etc., Monday.


My apologies if I offended you. We get a lot of trolls showing up trying to screw with us. Those conversations often start the same way this one did.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Coolwater said:


> OK here now, but oh my gosh! It seems I may have broken a serious rule of being proper on this site. All I can do is apologize. I am very sorry! I'm not a spammer or troll or faker; I was asking a serious question and that was my very first thread to ever post since joining.
> 
> The only other thread I even thought about opening was to ask how long mayonnaise will keep, since I love it and had just used a whole big jar in making potato salad. But I figured that is covered somewhere here that I just haven't discovered yet, so I went back to reading in the What's New section. Then I saw a 70 year-old's post last night about he and his wife going to drive as far as possible then having to get out and walk, with a heart condition and a bad knee .... I nearly cried at the thought. I commented to him, that maybe when they ran out of gas, if they had wool blankets and a gun, maybe it would be safer to just stay in their car until daylight or until they could get more gas.
> 
> That's when I kind of new in my heart and mind, that if everything falls apart, we are indeed all going to need a gun, and that's when I decided to ask about that instead of mayonnaise. Please accept my deepest apologies. I am a woman who simply has led a very sheltered and charmed life, and I am a tomboy, so if you thought I was just a wimpy male scared of guns, I can live with that, if I don't get kicked off. I'm truly sorry. Oh, and thanks for all the serious posts, like I said, I'm going to check out guns, ranges, etc., Monday.


You sound OK in my book.


----------



## dannydefense

You still can't have any of my guns.


----------



## hawgrider

Don't let the meanies bother you. We are just getting grumpy because winter is already here.

Try again and be a little more specific about what you would like to know about firearms. And why you are considering one. What is your history with firearms? Did you shoot as a kid?


----------



## Smitty901

Inor said:


> It seems our government was best when it was scared of us.


 What goes around comes around......


----------



## Slippy

Coolwater said:


> OK here now, but oh my gosh! It seems I may have broken a serious rule of being proper on this site. All I can do is apologize. I am very sorry! I'm not a spammer or troll or faker; I was asking a serious question and that was my very first thread to ever post since joining.
> 
> The only other thread I even thought about opening was to ask how long mayonnaise will keep, since I love it and had just used a whole big jar in making potato salad. But I figured that is covered somewhere here that I just haven't discovered yet, so I went back to reading in the What's New section. Then I saw a 70 year-old's post last night about he and his wife going to drive as far as possible then having to get out and walk, with a heart condition and a bad knee .... I nearly cried at the thought. I commented to him, that maybe when they ran out of gas, if they had wool blankets and a gun, maybe it would be safer to just stay in their car until daylight or until they could get more gas.
> 
> That's when I kind of new in my heart and mind, that if everything falls apart, we are indeed all going to need a gun, and that's when I decided to ask about that instead of mayonnaise. Please accept my deepest apologies. I am a woman who simply has led a very sheltered and charmed life, and I am a tomboy, so if you thought I was just a wimpy male scared of guns, I can live with that, if I don't get kicked off. I'm truly sorry. Oh, and thanks for all the serious posts, like I said, I'm going to check out guns, ranges, etc., Monday.


My apologies Coolwater if I offended in any way too. My wife really likes her Smith and Wesson MP Shield in 9mm. She also trains and will carry a compact revolver chambered in .38 Special. Ruger and Smith and Wesson make some very nice compact revolvers that ladies seem to enjoy shooting. Good luck.


----------



## tinkerhell

Coolwater said:


> So much talk of guns here, I'm wondering if everyone here owns guns, and what kinds? Rifles, shotguns, or pistols. The more I read here, the more worried I become, especially to protect our daughter. Also, can a gun like "The Rifleman" used, be bought now? I've had only one gun in my life, a shortened shotgun, but I used to practice with all kinds with my dad, years ago.


I don't. I used to. took some firearms courses this fall, so I will be. Probably start with a combo of 3: .22lr semi-auto, 12gauge pump, and a .308 rifle.


----------



## Coolwater

InOR, you certainly didn't offend me, so no apologies at all. I'm such a happy go lucky sort, hardly nothing offends me. I live a wonderfully peaceful and jolly life here, just playing in the dirt, shopping, etc., and all this eotwawki talk is really getting to me. I can't imagine a govt. going to let all America just fall apart. I am heartbroken. But I'm not a troll or spammer or anything bad at all and I'm very sorry if I came across as being one. Thank you


----------



## Boss Dog

Coolwater, just go here and start reading. That way you'll have a base from which to ask questions.

HandGuns, Pistols and Revolvers, Long Rifles, Shotguns, SKS, AK, AR


----------



## Coolwater

dannydefense said:


> You still can't have any of my guns.


 Love it, Love it, and cutest reply!


----------



## ntxwheels

Be careful guys. You're gonna get hurt tripping over each other trying to kiss the little gals behind...


----------



## Coolwater

SLIPPY, you in NO WAY, offended me -- Nobody offended me. I just said oh my gosh because some didn't think I was being serious with my question. Then, thanks to some PM's, I realized my folly, but I wasn't asking specifically how many, or what kind of firearms, just wanting to know if everybody had them. The posts telling which kinds are like Greek to me. The only gun I've owned as an adult was a short shotgun with a lever on the bottom to be pulled back; don't even know what brand it was. The owner of the gunshop/pawnshop said that was what I needed and when I asked why, he pulled that lever again, and said, "Hear that?", then grinned and said only an idiot would keep coming after hearing that. Lol, he was cool; I hope I can find another cool guy to just say "Here, this is what you need", check out my license and let me just inconspicuously carry it out to my truck, then sheepishly carry it into our home, and if like that time, I'll be asking myself again, what have I done? Hope to God I never have to use one.


----------



## Hemi45

OK, so someone please explain how this...



Coolwater said:


> Ok Slippy, *woman who used to go shooting all the time with her dad, and got very good with all his guns.* Then married a guy who won't use guns. I live 12 miles from huge city, by a lake and a creek - nearly a subdivision but not crowded like those, except the lake is always packed with fishermen, joggers, etc. I truly didn't mean to worry so many about this. Will just go see where I can find a range like spoken of. Thanks on the WROL!


possibly reconciles with this...



Coolwater said:


> SLIPPY, you in NO WAY, offended me -- Nobody offended me. I just said oh my gosh because some didn't think I was being serious with my question. Then, thanks to some PM's, I realized my folly, but I wasn't asking specifically how many, or what kind of firearms, just wanting to know if everybody had them. The posts telling which kinds are like Greek to me. The only gun I've owned as an adult was a short shotgun with a lever on the bottom to be pulled back; don't even know what brand it was. The owner of the gunshop/pawnshop said that was what I needed and when I asked why, he pulled that lever again, and said, "Hear that?", then grinned and said only an idiot would keep coming after hearing that. Lol, he was cool; I hope I can find another cool guy to just say "Here, this is what you need", check out my license and let me just inconspicuously carry it out to my truck, then sheepishly carry it into our home, and if like that time, I'll be asking myself again, what have I done? Hope to God I never have to use one.


----------



## 7515

Coolwater said:


> The only gun I've owned as an adult was a short shotgun with a lever on the bottom to be pulled back; don't even know what brand it was. The owner of the gunshop/pawnshop said that was what I needed and when I asked why, he pulled that lever again, and said, "Hear that?", then grinned and said only an idiot would keep coming after hearing that. Lol, he was cool;


 That sounds like you're describing a pump shotgun.

I also thought you were posting a joke thread when I first read it. You have been given the best advice you could hear for a novice such as yourself.
Get yourself to a decent gun store that rents guns and provides training. Sign up, take lessons, rent and shoot several weapons before buying. Then practice, practice, practice.


----------



## SDF880

I have some good books and maybe some magazines 9MM through 308


----------



## DerBiermeister

ntxwheels said:


> WHEW!! Can you imagine spending the day at the range with Ma Deuce, and then having a date with Sofia Vergara that evening??


This is the one that always got my attention:


----------



## BagLady

CoolWater, the only dumb question is the one NOT asked...especially when it comes to firearms.
Think about what you may be able to do for your family if you run out of meat.
Bet your husband would be proud that you learned how to shoot and handle a firearm then!

A lot of the people here are veterans, hunters, and farmers. Lots of good info!


----------



## csi-tech

I only had the weapons I required for work or had been issued. Now, I owe Nancy Pelosi, Chuck Schumer, Diane Feinstein and our esteemed President a debt of gratitude. Had they not showed me through their efforts to take them that a law abiding citizen should own as many guns and as much ammo as possible I would still just have a few weapons and almost no ammo. Today? FORGET ABOUT IT!


----------



## Jeep

Whats a gun ?


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I really like the idea of using poison frogs and blowguns to put bad people to sleep. My only concern is, how do you keep the frog from hopping out of the blowgun before you blow it?


----------



## csi-tech

Don't inhale would be my guess. And you should never blow a frog.


----------



## 7515

csi-tech said:


> * you should never blow a frog*.


Box of frogs strongly disagrees with the above statement


----------



## James m

To each thier own.


----------



## RNprepper

Joking aside, the use of poison as a deadly "weapon" has been around longer than firearms. There are more ways to disable an enemy than just shooting them. Just saying...


----------



## csi-tech

I could track down a poison dart frog, stimulate it and make curare and apply it to a dart and use it within minutes while it is at it's most potent or, I could sprinkle arsenic on cookies, expose my foe to thalium, or I could bust a cap in dey ass and be done with it. I choose that latter.


----------



## jimb1972

csi-tech said:


> I could track down a poison dart frog, stimulate it and make curare and apply it to a dart and use it within minutes while it is at it's most potent or, I could sprinkle arsenic on cookies, expose my foe to thalium, or I could bust a cap in dey ass and be done with it. I choose that latter.


Thalium is pretty hard to come by unless you have your own reactor.


----------



## Coolwater

Hemi45 said:


> OK, so someone please explain how this...
> 
> possibly reconciles with this...


 Well Slippy had mistaken me for a guy; said something to the effect I needed to give more info to be taken seriously; I think. Then he said he was sorry if he had offended me but he hadn't, at all. Then I told him of the only gun I've ever bought. Maybe you're wondering why I said 'hope to God I never have to use one.

I meant have to use one for killing a human. All I've ever shot at were targets, beer cans, certain clumps of mistletoe in trees, etc., nothing alive. And all I've ever killed on earth were dozens of tarantulas, scorpions, creepy things with my brothers when I was a kid, using water hoses to flush out the tarantulas then beating them with hammers, same for scorpions except no filling up holes til they crawled out. I'm just sorry for having upset some people by asking that question.


----------



## Coolwater

I will tomorrow, Box of Frogs, if the weather's decent. We've been at 80 all day today, and it's supposed to rain and drop into the 30's tomorrow. But it will last only a day, so if not tomorrow, then Tuesday. Thanks


----------



## Coolwater

RNprepper said:


> Joking aside, the use of poison as a deadly "weapon" has been around longer than firearms. There are more ways to disable an enemy than just shooting them. Just saying...


 I know, RN; one medicine we had here for ulcers had juice from a deadly poison plant in it. I once looked it up and learned it was a beautiful plant and was sometimes used as far back as the 1600's, castle days, given to the enemy as a great salad.


----------



## thepeartree

Smitty901 said:


> Hand gun, Rifles, shot guns, Evil black ones and even a cannon . Yes the cannon is legal. If you can not defend it who will? if you can not defend it , it aint yours long.
> Of course that was before hope and change and I became a liberal and turned all my weapon over to the government.
> The basics once you have this down we will expand on it
> 
> View attachment 8387


I assume you're referring to a black powder muzzle-loading cannon?


----------



## thepeartree

Coolwater said:


> OK here now, but oh my gosh! It seems I may have broken a serious rule of being proper on this site. All I can do is apologize. I am very sorry! I'm not a spammer or troll or faker; I was asking a serious question and that was my very first thread to ever post since joining.
> 
> The only other thread I even thought about opening was to ask how long mayonnaise will keep, since I love it and had just used a whole big jar in making potato salad. But I figured that is covered somewhere here that I just haven't discovered yet, so I went back to reading in the What's New section. Then I saw a 70 year-old's post last night about he and his wife going to drive as far as possible then having to get out and walk, with a heart condition and a bad knee .... I nearly cried at the thought. I commented to him, that maybe when they ran out of gas, if they had wool blankets and a gun, maybe it would be safer to just stay in their car until daylight or until they could get more gas.
> 
> That's when I kind of new in my heart and mind, that if everything falls apart, we are indeed all going to need a gun, and that's when I decided to ask about that instead of mayonnaise. Please accept my deepest apologies. I am a woman who simply has led a very sheltered and charmed life, and I am a tomboy, so if you thought I was just a wimpy male scared of guns, I can live with that, if I don't get kicked off. I'm truly sorry. Oh, and thanks for all the serious posts, like I said, I'm going to check out guns, ranges, etc., Monday.


Re:mayonnaise- 1 week if opened and the weather is cool. That's personal testing.

Don't worry about being kicked off. We get some stupid questions, but yours is not.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Inor said:


> What the hell were you doing trying to ice fish on Lake Superior? I'll never understand you South Shore guys. :lol:
> 
> I donated my guns to a home for unwed mothers.


It can be done.when it gets below 0 for a few weeks....thats when the boats get dragged by snowmobiles instead of ice shacks,just in case you break through.its a short swim to the boat.if you make it at all.
:shock:


----------



## MI.oldguy

Coolwater said:


> So much talk of guns here, I'm wondering if everyone here owns guns, and what kinds? Rifles, shotguns, or pistols. The more I read here, the more worried I become, especially to protect our daughter. Also, can a gun like "The Rifleman" used, be bought now? I've had only one gun in my life, a shortened shotgun, but I used to practice with all kinds with my dad, years ago.


Coolwater,we were just messing with you.I am sure that we ALL are well stocked in that dept.we just like to screw around with the newer folk.as we were when we all arrived.
Ya gotta understand,most of us are pretty warped.


----------



## Kauboy

Short answer: Yes
Long answer: 8

Ok, so the long answer was shorter than the short answer. Sue me.


----------



## TLock762x51

Yes...more than twice as many guns as my age.

If you know precisely how many guns you own...you don't have enough. There was a retired Army guy I knew when I was stationed in GE, when I asked him how many guns he owned, he said he had no idea, when I pressed him for some rough figure...he said, with a sound of uncertainty, "Four hundred?"

Tim


----------



## bigwheel

i dont think yall fully realize that Obummer and George Soros are letting us have all the guns we want. Ammo is the bottle neck. Its sorta like Alfgore shutting down internal combustion engines. The smart move is to shut off the gasoline. They are stupid..sly and crafty..but they aint dumb.


----------



## Smitty901

thepeartree said:


> I assume you're referring to a black powder muzzle-loading cannon?


yep fires a 2 inch ball copy on an old Navy cannon.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

To the OP, I didn't read all the pages. But to answer your question, if not, they should.


----------



## keith9365

Guns? What guns?


----------



## bigwheel

Right right. The War of Northern Aggression should be fought all over again with the good guys using black powder. What a deal. Yall are crazy peeples. lol


----------



## Danm

Coolwater said:


> So much talk of guns here, I'm wondering if everyone here owns guns, and what kinds? Rifles, shotguns, or pistols. The more I read here, the more worried I become, especially to protect our daughter. Also, can a gun like "The Rifleman" used, be bought now? I've had only one gun in my life, a shortened shotgun, but I used to practice with all kinds with my dad, years ago.


Yes i have weapons 6
Yes you can get rifleman like rifle


----------



## bigwheel

My first whiff of prepping come in the early 70's with Howard Ruff's Book. The main thnig to remember is the guv'ment has bigger and much more badder guns than we got. Get a grip. We cant handle Obummer.


----------



## bigwheel

Deer are best killed with .22's We all know that.


----------



## Coolwater

Well, was not going to reply here again so it might kind of die down, but don't know where else to say this. I didn't get to go to a range today, nor look for a gun. Drove within sight of a huge pawnshop and just nearly pulled in but didn't. Maybe I have some kind of mental block I need to get over first, like when I was once thrown by my contrary horse; anybody ever slapped a horse? But, brother in law told me I could have his uncle's old shotgun if I want it; don't know what kind, but the uncle was born in 1915 so it might not even still work.


----------



## Coolwater

MI.oldguy said:


> Coolwater,we were just messing with you.I am sure that we ALL are well stocked in that dept.we just like to screw around with the newer folk.as we were when we all arrived.
> Ya gotta understand,most of us are pretty warped.


 Thank you MI; sweet post. I've learned I just shouldn't have blurted out the question. But lol, I learned guys like to talk about their guns. Anyway, I learned a lot, and thank you.


----------



## Inor

Coolwater said:


> Well, was not going to reply here again so it might kind of die down, but don't know where else to say this. I didn't get to go to a range today, nor look for a gun. Drove within sight of a huge pawnshop and just nearly pulled in but didn't. Maybe I have some kind of mental block I need to get over first, like when I was once thrown by my contrary horse; anybody ever slapped a horse? But, brother in law told me I could have his uncle's old shotgun if I want it; don't know what kind, but the uncle was born in 1915 so it might not even still work.


I will comment on this in a new thread.


----------



## Slippy

Guns!!!???
Can we talk about guns? 

CoolH2o
Remind me again why you are looking for a gun? Personal Protection in the home? To Carry on your person? 
That might help us.
Thanks
Your new friend Slippy


----------



## bigwheel

ok you big old ugly bad boys done scared Miz Coolwater off. Its not right.


----------



## GutBag

Coolwater said:


> So much talk of guns here, I'm wondering if everyone here owns guns, and what kinds? Rifles, shotguns, or pistols. The more I read here, the more worried I become, especially to protect our daughter. Also, can a gun like "The Rifleman" used, be bought now? I've had only one gun in my life, a shortened shotgun, but I used to practice with all kinds with my dad, years ago.


I have so many guns that my guns own guns. I'm not paranoid, I just don't like people.


----------



## bigwheel

I got plenty of guns. We might need ammo. Not critical at present and we should be able to withstand small scale zombie and space alien infestations. Now if Obummer..The Reverrrrnd Jacksawn...Eric and Sharpie manage to reignite the War of Northern Aggression all over again..yes we need more need more. Thanks.


----------

